# looking for advice



## obenenoh (Aug 3, 2012)

Hey everyone,i just recently join the forum.i'm a refugee in italy from lybia.Me, my husband and son has gotten a three years document of subsidiary protection.we are almost closed to two yers now,getting help from the italian gov't.The project is caming to an end on the 31 december 2012 and we have goteen no job.please what can we do?thanks


----------

